# Mia before and after grooming today



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I finally groomed Mia today. Boy it's hard!! My clippers wouldn't work with the guard on for some reason so I had to just use the blade. I'm going to Sally's and get a blade that cuts longer for next time. I didn't want to "shave" her down that much. Oh well, she looks good. She looks so little now! Her hair was about 2 inches long. 
I "tried" for the Korean look. :w00t:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow you are brave. The last time I tried it with one of my dogs they pouted forever! She looks great. I am going to attempt to give Boo his first bath tomorrow.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

She looks great!! Nice job; you are very talented!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job! She looks beautiful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! You did a really good job? She looks great!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Mia looks so cute! Great job! I don't think I could ever get brave enough to try and cut Oakley's hair. He still fights me with brushing and combing!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

You did a much better job than my groomer!
Where do you live?


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks great! I took Daisy to a professional on Friday and you did a better job that she did.


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice compliments. I had three yorkies for 16 years and I always groomed them myself. I had a poodle when I was 16 and I groomed him too. I love how they look after they are just groomed. They know they look good too. They act like little Diva's.


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is a picture of my yorkies. I miss them soooo bad!!! That's why I got Mia. I've had Mia for 1 year now. She just turned 3 in March.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You did such a great job on Mia. :chili::chili: Excellent!! And I LOVE your yorkies. I too had one and I adored him. Smartest dog I've ever had too:wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is adorable!!! You did a fantastic job!! 

It's amazing how small they look when you shave them, doesn't it?

I shaved Grace last week and she seems so tiny! Skinny girl....

I don't use the guard things when grooming. Fluff's hair is so fine and silky they don't seem to work well. I just have different blade sizes. That works best for me.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Mia looks fantastic! You did a very nice job. Do you scissor the legs?


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

I am used to silky yorkie hair. Mia was never this long when I groomed her last year. The attached comb wouldn't even go through her hair! Her hair was a giant cotton ball! Not silky at all. I didn't scissor her legs. I put a larger comb attachment on and blended in the top of her legs. I shaved the bottom of her feet and her bottom with a beard trimmer. She has licked her "private parts" ever since I groomed her. I looked close at her down there and I used a baby wipe to clean her REAL GOOD. I hope that helps her. I didn't shave that part of her, just trimmed it a little. I saw a video on youtube that said you should pull girl dogs apart down there and clean them real good. I never did that with my yorkies, but Mia is white and you can see everything much better.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Mia'sMom said:


> Here is a picture of my yorkies. I miss them soooo bad!!! That's why I got Mia. I've had Mia for 1 year now. She just turned 3 in March.


 
Love their little pom poms!!! Too cute.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Angela, do you mind if I take this post to my groomer along with your explanation of how you got the cut? I'd like this for Ollie and he is going next Thursday!


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't mind at all. I shaved her body down and left her legs. I trimmed the hair real close under her ears and by her eyes and under her chin and on top of her head. I rounded her beard. I looked at the "korean" cut on the internet and went from there. On a poodle cut like this the legs are left higher on the shoulders. I went a little lower on her shoulders. I tapered her leg hair a little at the top of her leg so it wouldn't stick out so much next to her shaved body.


----------



## Ibeshe (Mar 17, 2013)

Mia is beautiful! You did a great job!


----------

